# Gehäuselüfter mit 12V betreiben



## Mirko81 (8. Juli 2010)

*Gehäuselüfter mit 12V betreiben*

Hallo zusammen,
meine Frage handelt sich um Stromanschlüsse, für Gehäuselüfter.

*Zu meinem Lüftervorkommen*:

1x140mm SilentWing USC, _oben_
2x 80mm SilentWing USC, _MK-13_
4x120mm SilentWing USC(PCGH Edition), _MK-13/hinten_
2x120mm Enermax Cluster White LED, _CPU/vorne_
2x120mm Revoltec Blue LED, _vorne
_
Ist es möglich, alle Lüfter auf 12V laufen zu lassen?
Wenn ja, wäre eine Lüftersteuerung empfehlenswert? Oder kann ich alle ans Netzteil anschließen?

Oder hat jemand einen Vorschlag wie man sie am besten montieren sollte?

http://s5.directupload.net/images/user/100614/tqwuqm3a.jpg
http://s3.directupload.net/images/user/100708/m4r5iex3.jpg
http://s7.directupload.net/images/user/100614/eb4m4gro.jpg

Würde mich über Ratschläge und Tipps freuen.
mfg


----------



## Bruce112 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit 12V betreiben*

so viele lüfter braucht keiner 

vorne 2 oder 3 ,hinten 1 oben den großen das wars 

wenn du alle draufmachen willst dann mit 5 volt betreiben so ne lüftersteuerung für so viele lüfter kenne ich nicht max 6 stück 

willst du den ganzen wohnung kühlen ?

bei 12 volt müßtest du nach 1 jahr deine ohren austauschen lassen 

( gehörschaden )

mainboard sollte man höchsten 3 lüfter anschließen mehr nicht .

am besten ist es natürlich ne lüftersteuerung


----------



## DarkEnjoy (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit 12V betreiben*

1. Cooles Chase
2. cpu würd ich von MoBo steuern lassen...
3. wenn du auf dem mobo ein CHA_FAN anschluss hast, kannst du diesen ja per y lüfter-kabel teiln lassen... wenn du es definitiv immer auf 12v laufen lassen willst, würde ich sie über molex laufen lassen



Bruce112 schrieb:


> so viele lüfter braucht keiner
> 
> vorne 2 oder 3 ,hinten 1 oben den großen das wars
> 
> ...



why nicht 12V? meine laufen auch immer auf 12V über molex, und der ist noch nicht laut...


----------



## Mirko81 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit 12V betreiben*

Danke für die Antworten



Bruce112 schrieb:


> so viele lüfter braucht keiner
> 
> vorne 2 oder 3 ,hinten 1 oben den großen das wars
> 
> ...


Meine Grafikkarte hat alleine schon vier Lüfter.  Ich brauch so viele.Mein Rechner ist mit 11 Lüftern leiser als die Standard Kiste von meinen  Eltern.



DarkEnjoy schrieb:


> 1. Cooles Chase
> 2. cpu würd ich von MoBo steuern lassen...
> 3. wenn du auf dem mobo ein CHA_FAN anschluss hast, kannst du diesen ja per y lüfter-kabel teiln lassen... wenn du es definitiv immer auf 12v laufen lassen willst, würde ich sie über molex laufen lassen
> 
> ...


Danke.
Was ist molex?Würde es damit funktionieren?


----------



## fadade (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit 12V betreiben*



Mirko81 schrieb:


> Was ist molex?Würde es damit funktionieren?



MOlex ist der 4-Pin Stromanschluss für z.B. ältere Festplatten und opt. Laufwerke.
Jo, damit würde es funktionieren, da die dann alle Saft direkt ausm netzteil bekommen 

zur Montage:
Ich würde hinten/oben auf jeden Fall alle Lüfterplätze belegen, da sie sehr effektiv sind 
vorne reicht einer (oder vllt auch 2)

wenn du allerdings alle auf 12V laufen lässt wirds bestimmt etwas lauter -> die BeQuiets nicht, aber einige andere bestimmt  (*hust* REvoltec * hust*)


----------



## zøtac (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit 12V betreiben*

Planst du einen Internationalen Anschlag in form eines Wirbelsturms? 
Ich lass meine Kiste mit 3 Lüftern auf 7Volt laufen und es is immer schon Kühl


----------



## schlappe89 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit 12V betreiben*



> Meine Grafikkarte hat alleine schon vier Lüfter.


Die 5770 mit nem MK-13 bräuchte wenn überhaupt einen Lüfter auf 5V... mit nem MK13 kühlt man ne 480GTX weg ...
Deine CPU ist übertaktet okay aber so viele Lüfter ist Geldverschwendung genauso wie die Übertaktung des Prozessors auf 4GHz. Wenn du zockst brauchst du das mal gar nicht, ansonsten ists verständlich.
In einem modernen System braucht man normalerweise auch keine 80mm Lüfter mehr.

Wenn du alle Lüfter auf 12V betreiben willst kauf dir Adapter fürs Netzteil. Bei einer Lüftersteuerung brauchst du auch viele Y-Adapter.


----------



## Mirko81 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit 12V betreiben*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Die 5770 mit nem MK-13 bräuchte wenn überhaupt einen Lüfter auf 5V... mit nem MK13 kühlt man ne 480GTX weg ...
> Deine CPU ist übertaktet okay aber so viele Lüfter ist Geldverschwendung genauso wie die Übertaktung des Prozessors auf 4GHz. Wenn du zockst brauchst du das mal gar nicht, ansonsten ists verständlich.
> In einem modernen System braucht man normalerweise auch keine 80mm Lüfter mehr.


Für eine 5770 brauch man überhaupt keinen MK-13 und sonst braucht man eigentlich auch vieles nicht, was in einigen PC's steckt. Trozdem steckt es drin.
Also ich bin der Meinung, das 2 auf 7V schon besser sind.
Die 4GHz sind relativ. Ist klar, das ich ihn nicht auf dauer so laufen habe.


----------



## schlappe89 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit 12V betreiben*

Ja aber du hast gesagt du hast 4 (! ich kanns immer noch nicht glauben) Lüfter auf der Graka 
mit einem Lüfter auf 5V ist die Kühler als mit dem Referenzkühler und unter Lufttemperatur bekommst die auch mit 4 Lüftern nicht


----------



## Mirko81 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit 12V betreiben*



fadade schrieb:


> MOlex ist der 4-Pin Stromanschluss für z.B. ältere Festplatten und opt. Laufwerke.
> Jo, damit würde es funktionieren, da die dann alle Saft direkt ausm netzteil bekommen
> 
> zur Montage:
> ...


Danke. Hab ich mir doch gedacht, das ich das schon einmal gelesen habe.
Dann werde ich mir mal ein paar zulegen und testen.

Die Revoltec habe ich jetzt ausgetauscht.Jetzt siehts so aus:
vorne/2x120mm Enermax
hinten/1x120mm und 1x80mm SWings
oben/1x140mm SWing
CPU/1x120mm SWing
(MK-13/2x120mm SWings,2x80mm SWings

Die Lüfter habe ich an die Zalman ZM-MFC1 gebunden.Laufen auf voller Drehzahl. Flüsterleise


----------



## Mirko81 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit 12V betreiben*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Ja aber du hast gesagt du hast 4 (! ich kanns immer noch nicht glauben) Lüfter auf der Graka
> mit einem Lüfter auf 5V ist die Kühler als mit dem Referenzkühler und unter Lufttemperatur bekommst die auch mit 4 Lüftern nicht


Habe ich ja auch. Ich meine nur das 2 auf 7V besser sind als 1er auf 5V.
Ist richtig das 4 Lüfter für den "Normalgebrauch" unnötig sind. Ich selbst wollte aber nicht drauf verzichten alle Lüfterplätze zu besetzen. In Benchmarks,Spielen usw. bleibt sie damit denke ich eher auf einer geringeren Temperatur.


----------



## schlappe89 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter mit 12V betreiben*

Naja wenn du mit der 5770 Bestwerte in Benchmarks anstrebst dann liegst du mit Silentwings sowieso falsch. Gibt Lüfter mit viel mehr Luftdurchsatz.
Aber was mich mal interessiert, teste doch mal wie sich die Temperatur bei MK13 mit Lüftern verhält.
Mit einem, zwei, drei, vier usw. ...
Wegen nem Benchmark würde ich trotzdem keine 4 Lüfter draufhaun nur um 2 Punkte mehr zu haben, aber ist Ansichtssache.
Bei dir kostet ja die Kühlung der Graka mehr als sie selbst ^^


----------

